# First butt wrap



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

My first Wrap on Seeker blank. I may be able to fish with this November  
I know this is pathetic compare to you all veteran's stuff, but I think it looks OK for first time. Will try underwrap and more complex wrap on next rod


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Skate_Magnet said:


> I know this is pathetic compare to you all veteran's stuff, but I think it looks OK for first time. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It looks pretty cool to me...


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

Appears to be real nice! . I like it.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nothing "pathetic" about that man! Very nice,don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*Grip*

Finished putting on the grip (split grip).
I decided to use bicycle handle tape  
I don't know how durable this will be, but at least it feels comfortable and will be easy to replace.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*bike wrap*

I used bike wrap on 2 rods I made 10 yrs ago. I overwraped the top and bottom of the wrap and rolled epoxyed the thread wraps. I ve had a 2/0 newell with the reel clamp and have never had a prob.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*Finished*

Finished the first rod...
Didn't came out quite good as I'd like, but learned a lot while doing so. Next rod will be much better and I now have confidence to make the full blown surf rod. 
Can't wait to catch a fish on this rod


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

pretty work


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*Finish cure time*

Quick question... How long should I let the flexcoat cure for?
The finish was put on this Monday... Is it safe to fish them on Saturday?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I usually let it cure 48-72 hours just to be safe, so it should be fine on Saturday. Nice rod.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Notta a custom builder, nor did I stay in a Holiday Inn Express...but of the customs I have...my builder..Lou aka Heaver....sez the curing time of the flex coat depends on the relative humidity and the temperture of the room the rod is curing....the warmer the room, the quicker the flex coat will dry, and the oppisite if the rod is drying in a cool damp room...like I said..not an expert...but I have had my hand slapped for getting too close to the cookie jar.

Send Lou or a local rod builder....we have a few on this board, a PM...I am pretty sure they can guide ya to the right answer.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

That looks good. I start my rod building class in january.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*...*

The weather is supposed to be crappy on Saturday... I guess I wait till Sunday.
Ruddedog, is the class paid or free? Who's hosting it?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Rod Building class*

It costs $75.00 for the class and $5.00 for materials. It is put on by The Cape May County Vo-Tech school. Next class is Januarl 17, 2007. One nite a week for 10 weeks. I think its every Wednesday. I think the number is 609-465-3064. Give it a call.


----------

